# Free: Tiger Lotus and CS Val - DFW only



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

If anyone wants some Red Tiger Lotus or Corkscrew Val, let me know. I need all of my old plants gone this weekend or gotta dump'em.

The Lotus is HUGE. Some stems are 40" tall, and some of the leaves are about 8" x 6". So, if you have a small tank, this may not be the plant for you  

Cliff
214-493-1676


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

The one you gave me is doing very well. Hope the new plants etc are doing well. Can't wait to see it.


----------

